# Ordered PB13-Ultra



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

After selling off my other subs and having decided on SVS before selling them I have ordered the PB13 Ultra.

I had sent a drawing to SVS sales and what I liked about my last sub and what I didn't lastnight.

Bright and early this morning I had a response waiting.

Since I am now subless I have my mains (Polk RTi8s) set to large as well as the center (CSiA6). Definately missing the low end but I have to say the Polks don't sound to bad crossed at 60hz.

Looking forward to getting it and setting it up.:yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You wont be disappointed, I am very pleased with mine 
Let us know what you think.


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

Absolutely will. Are most people using the XLR I/F from BFD to Ultra or the RCAs?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

thsmith said:


> Are most people using the XLR I/F from BFD to Ultra or the RCAs?


I'm really not sure, I do not use a BFD. I go straight from my Onkyo 805 to the sub using rca. I am sure someone will chime in with that answer soon.


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

thsmith said:


> Absolutely will. Are most people using the XLR I/F from BFD to Ultra or the RCAs?


I would bet most people are using RCAs. XLR cables won't get you anything unless you have a very long run to the sub (50+ feet).

-Robb


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

My Ultra is shipping today. I have to say the support prior to the sale and pre-delivery has been excellent. I have received several emails from the SVS owners and sales people.

Its getting exciting now. Everything is ready for my Ultra's new home.:bigsmile::daydream::whistling:


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

WOW ! Ultra is in Dallas this morning. Never heard of BAXGlobal but they look to be on the ball getting it to Dallas in less than 24 hours.:unbelievable::T

Impressive.

I will be taking pics and providing impressions as soon as I get it and setup.:yay:


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

I have considered the ultra as well, please let us know!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No consideration needed, If you have the money and need a sub then the PB13 ultra is the sub to buy without question.


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

Thought I would provide an update. Received the Ultra yesterday about 1:00PM in excellent shape. 


I had intended to take pictures but was so excited about getting it in the house and setting it up I forgot.


After balancing the Ultra with my mains I ran REW making various adjustments to get as flat as possible. Not there yet but good enough to listen to Music and Movies.


Initial opinions for music is that while the graph does not look as good as the previous sub the Ultra sounds tighter and has more authority. That is with no house curve just flat. Sampled the usual CDs and feel good about the Ultra musically which was a deal breaker. I believe there are improvements in this area to be realized after more adjustments. Definitely a different sub to get flat compared to previous sub. 



Initial thoughts on Movies. Very tight, fast and strong:hsd:. I have not pushed it but did watch the new Hulk on BD and I was very impressed. Going to check out Iron Man later but I am not going to push it. I am still getting use to the new tighter and stronger LFE. 

Here is a graph of the Ultra in front left corner where previous sub used to live. I have the Ultra facing forward about 26 inches from rear wall and 8 inches from side wall. I am dealing with a 35hz dip that I have never had to deal with before. I have exhausted all positions in front left corner except facing driver into wall. Ultra room comp disabled, AVR XO 80 hz, mains small. 20HZ tuning. But I am flat down to 14.9 hz.. I am using a BFD DSP1124P to EQ the sub with 1 filter in the 25hz area. Once I am happy with placement I will use the sub’s EQ if 1 filter is all I need


I just wanted to say Thank you to the SVS team, it has been a wild week with selling off the previous sub and receiving the Ultra. 


SVS has been a pleasure to deal with. As a customer I feel the love from SVS. 


Oh yeah, my wife collects ink pens and loved the SVS pen. I did not even get a chance to see it she grabbed it so fast.

Very glad and comfortable with my purchase descsion :T:yay::hide::hsd:.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

You've done your homework, confirmed that all is well, and you understand the difference from your prior sub. 

Now, push it. :yikes: You'll thank me later. 


Tim
:drive:


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

I think the sub gets better with a little playing time.


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

Did you ever get rid of that suckout @ 35hz?


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

Ron Temple said:


> Did you ever get rid of that suckout @ 35hz?


Nope not yet, been playing with the M12s of late. I have the same null with the M12s.

Its a pretty narrow null and I know how to fix it, move my LP forward about 24"s and its nearly gone.


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

thsmith said:


> Nope not yet, been playing with the M12s of late. I have the same null with the M12s.
> 
> Its a pretty narrow null and I know how to fix it, move my LP forward about 24"s and its nearly gone.


Your room is fairly long...can you do this without creating a revolution?:devil:


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

Ron Temple said:


> Your room is fairly long...can you do this without creating a revolution?:devil:


Not near as much a revolution as trying to get my wife to go with me to San Jose and pick up those TLs.:coocoo:


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

thsmith said:


> Not near as much a revolution as trying to get my wife to go with me to San Jose and pick up those TLs.:coocoo:


Seriously, if you want me to pick them up for you, I will. Just send me the money :R, you can pick them up anytime.


----------

